# Question



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

When does the Suns Summer League team start playing?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think they start this weekend or the next. Look in the Arizona Rebuplic, it should tell you.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Speaking of Summer League...have you seen the Warriors Summer League roster?! It's totally stacked! They have Anthony Grundy, Aaron McGhee, Steve Logan, Jiri Welsch, Troy Murphy, Gilbert Arenas, Mike Dunleavy, and Jason Richardson on it! How can they lose?!

I'd say that the Suns probably have one of the best Summer League rosters with Joe Johnson, Stoudemire, Jacobsen, Crispin and some other guys.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, the Warriors are pretty loaded, their gonna be tough opponents.


----------

